# Boneless skinless duck breast



## duckguyjr (Dec 30, 2013)

hello

i have had a good season for duck. i did not have a smoker at the time and breasted the birds. anyone have a way to smoke the breast with out the skin. i am worried it will dry out to much.

thanks for the help

jr


----------



## rrainstar (Dec 31, 2013)

It is a shame that the skin is gone but have you considered curing your duck breast now that it's more lean? I've seen people do wonderful things with duck breast and it wouldn't be too far of a stretch to make a nice duck pastrami. I'd google a recipe or if you have a trusted recipe already, that's fine, but with a little curing and cooking to the proper temperature you should be good to go.


----------

